# هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين



## faris sd4l (5 مايو 2008)

*مرحبا أخواني*
*هدية مني لكل الاعضاء في المنتدى المسيحيين فقط لأول 5 مسجلين في هذا الموضوع تصميم صورة للتوقيع*

*طبعا في شروط للتسجيل*

*1 - عندك صلاحية التوقيع في المنتدى*

*2 - ما رح احط اسمي بس رح احط اسم منتدانا الغالي حتى لا يستخدم بمنتدى تاني :new6:*

*3 - التوقيع رح يكون مسيحي ( بعتذر من أخوانا الغير مسيحيين )*


*التصميم ما رح يكون اشي رائع كتير لكن بتمنى يعجبكم*
*اللي بدو يسجل سجل قبل ما غيرك يوخد الفرصة*

*ملاحظة*
*ممكن يكون العدد أكبر من 5 اذا قدرت اعمل أكتر*

*سلام المسيح يحفظ قلوبكم و أفكاركم*​


----------



## faris sd4l (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

*يبدولي ما حدا بدو يسجل و لا شو ؟؟*​


----------



## بنت الفادى (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

واعتقد انى انا اول واحدة اسجل
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

*وانا رقم 3333333333333 

هيييييييييييييييي

هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## faris sd4l (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

*أهلا و سهلا شرفتو الموضوع بس يكمل العدد رح انزل الصور*
*أخوي مار مار رقمك 2 مش 3*

*سلام المسيح يحفظ قلوبكم و أفكاركم*​


----------



## faris sd4l (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

*يبدولي ما في خمسة بدهم يشتركو ؟؟؟ مش مشكلة*​ 
*اختي بنت الفادي عملتلك الصورة بتمنى تعجبك*​ 






*أختي marmar_maroo الصورة قريبا جدا*

*أخوكم فارس*​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (8 مايو 2008)

فكره جميلة 

اعتبرني مشترك لحسن مش لاقي وقت اعمل توقيع 

وشكرا مقدما


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

وانا وانا وانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:a82::a82::11_12_13[1]:


----------



## yousteka (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

وانا وانا وانا وانا وانا
لو قدرت تعملي اكون متشكرة ليك كتير
ولو مقدرتش يبقى مرة تانية _أنشاء الله_
وربنا يباركك ويبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## faris sd4l (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

*من عيوني اخواني قريبا بينزلو الصور*​


----------



## نيرو (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

يا خسارة انا رقم 10 اتأخرت كتير


----------



## faris sd4l (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هدية صورة لتوقيع لاول - 5 - مسجلين*

*لا ما تاخرت رقمك 6 بس رح اعملك صورة عن قريب*

*الصور لأخواني marmar_maro و Yes_or_no*












*أتمنى يعجبوكم*​


----------

